# Saddle Bag Selection



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Cashel makes good bags. These are my favorites of them








Cashel Company: DELUXE PLUS SADDLE BAG

My friend has a set of these and I don't think she even ties them to the saddle they stay on so well








Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com TrailMax 500 Series Back Saddle Pockets


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't like saddlebags because they often interfere when mounting. My preferred means of keeping something is and old blue jeans leg sewn across one end. It's now a long bag. I'll put that behind the saddle and tie it tight with the saddle strings. This also prevents anything coming out the open end.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Oreos Girl said:


> Cashel makes good bags. These are my favorites of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have Cashel deluxe bags and they're fine. I think I'm going to try Trail Max next.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a set of Stowaway Deluxe pommel bags and I LOVE them. Zippers are easy to get into, they hold A LOT of stuff and are really durable. A little pricey, but well worth it.
Stowaway Packs | Horseback Riding Saddle Packs | EasyCare Inc.
They are also more of a compact, slimline design, so they don't get in the way.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I also use the Stowaway Deluxe Pommel bags from EasyCare and love them. I can cram a lot of stuff in them and they are easily accessible in front of me.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I have a set of Stowaway Deluxe pommel bags and I LOVE them. Zippers are easy to get into, they hold A LOT of stuff and are really durable. A little pricey, but well worth it.
> Stowaway Packs | Horseback Riding Saddle Packs | EasyCare Inc.
> They are also more of a compact, slimline design, so they don't get in the way.


how do you find that the amount of stuff you can put into one of these bags compares to a medium sized "conventional" saddle bag such as the 2 shown above?

I have been leaning towards the stowaway deluxe pommel but wife is concerned they aren't going to be as big as what I'm wanting. Also how does it do with a jacket strapped on it?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Put it this way...I packed a full lunch, including enough food for two people, my camera, a hoof pick, and a poncho into my pommel bags and they weren't even half full. I was also able to attach my hoodie to it with no problems on the ride back.

The regular saddle bags from Stowaway are even bigger. My friend uses hers when she does endurance rides. I knew I wasn't going to need something that big, which is why I went with the pommel bags.

My favorite thing about them is that they don't get in the way when mounting and dismounting.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

tim62988 said:


> how do you find that the amount of stuff you can put into one of these bags compares to a medium sized "conventional" saddle bag such as the 2 shown above?
> 
> I have been leaning towards the stowaway deluxe pommel but wife is concerned they aren't going to be as big as what I'm wanting. Also how does it do with a jacket strapped on it?



I guess it depends on the size of the stuff you want to bring. If you want to bring a 6 pack on ice, its not going to fit. :wink:

Personally, I cram an amazing amount into those bags. I have: chapstick, pocket knife, small flashlight, phone, camera, couple granola bars, horse cookies, small bag of tissues, disposable rain poncho, easyboot, hoof pick, 1 large roll vetwrap, 1 small roll vetwrap, roll of elastikon, small diaper, 2 maxi pads, 1 inch thick wad of gauze squares, 2 non-stick telfas, bandana, pair of small hemostats, roll of cloth tape, roll of electric tape, mini roll of duct tape, couple strands of baling twine, half dozen zip ties, heartrate monitor transmitter, small tube of sunscreen, small container of bug spray, and 2 water bottles.

I have strapped my light jacket across it, though a heavier one may not want to roll up small enough to stay put (but I also have strings on the back of my saddle which I could use instead).

As someone else mentioned, I like having all the stuff in front of me both for ease of mounting and for ease of access while riding. I take a lot of pictures and will eat and drink on trail while maintaining speed, so turning around to fuss with zippers is complicated.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm pretty much looking for lunch for 2, first aid supplies, and a few other odds and ends. so I'm assuming that is your pommel bag you get getting that much into which means that the deluxe cantle bag should do that and then some (or at least it appears to be a bit larger)

I am wishing now I hadn't just bought a cheap pommel bag last year but it's convenient and will continue to work so no need to replace it.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I have the black trail max you posted. I've had them for 7 years lol and they are practically new looking other than dirty. There are a few things I don't like mainly you have to tie down the sides pretty good or they flap around like none other at a lope. That actually bugs the heck out of me. 
Other than that I got some tree sap on one of the buckles that I can't get off and so I can't open it up anymore but I can still slide things in and out. 
There is waterproof pockets on both sides for cellphone etc. Also a specific place for an ID. 
There is plenty of other zippered pockets besides the main two compartments for chapstick or keys etc. 
There is also two straps with clips you can attach a bed roll, jacket or poncho. I have never dropped anything using those. 
I have room for several bottles of water, lunch, sunscreen, a camera, other snacks keys, cell phone, hoof pick, and more. 

My main complaint aside from the flapping (I will admit that could be operator error) is the color. Black is kind of boring and it solar cooks everything inside. 

I also have the matching water bottle and camera bags that sit in front of you. The camera bag is also waterproof. 

I also don't quite understand how saddlebags would cause trouble mounting? I've never had that problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Roux said:


> I also don't quite understand how saddlebags would cause trouble mounting? I've never had that problem.


I can't speak for others, but I can explain my issue with it. :wink:

Because I ride with the longest length stirrup possible, I can barely get my butt out of the saddle even when standing in the stirrups. So if I have a bag that is taller than the back of my saddle attached behind it, I have trouble being able to get my leg up and over it while mounting.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Roux said:


> Other than that I got some tree sap on one of the buckles that I can't get off and so I can't open it up anymore but I can still slide things in and out. _Posted via Mobile Device_


Non acetone nail polish remover, and patience. Wet a q-tip and slather it on, and let it set. Keep adding till it gets mushy and scrape off with a spoon or dull knife. This make take several applictions, but I have used it successfully to get tree sap of lots of different things. Do it in a well ventilated space or you will start seeing pink elephants after a little while.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Do not keep a cell phone in the saddle bags. Should the horse escape, it won't phone you to let you know where it is. There are phone carriers that strap on to your leg or arm, even a zip pocket in a light jacket tied around your waist if too hot to wear.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for the tip 6gun I will try that! 

I know that the cellphone does no good in my bags should I get thrown and lose my horse but it is what it is. Thanks for the advise though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

The stowaway deluxe cantle bag arrived yesterday (riding warehouse had a good deal on the bag + shipping)

it will take a bit of getting used to with there being a bunch of different pockets and might not be as easily accessible as a more traditional styled saddlebag from a mounted position. I also wasn't sure if it was really going to be big enough since I tend to haul: first aid supplies, snacks for myself & others, as well as water for myself and extra for others. the main compartment will hold a large nalgene as will each of the side compartments so I'm sure the smaller nalgenes as well as regular bottles of water will fit a bit better leaving more space for lunches/supplies to be packed around them.

leaving friday morning for a weekend of riding so I'll have to let everyone know how I feel about them after use.

another bright side, with how they attach I feel I could still use regular saddle bags without any issues if I wanted to pack in some extra layers or other light/bulky items


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I have had Trail Max for quite a long time, they hold up for sure. I pop mine into the washer on occasion, no problems. I don't have any problems with them flopping around. They come with a strap that attaches to your rigging, pretty snug. They also have inserts for things that you want to keep cool, they work very well.


----------



## MPaso (Jun 4, 2014)

We use the Circle Y saddle bags that velcro and use the 2 gallon hefty ziplock bags as liners.They hold the ice all day,don't leak and are cheap to replace.One set will last us about a year.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

Got to use my new stowaway bags on friday & saturday (mare rubbed from her girth so we skipped sunday's ride and now on the girth hunt again)

It will take some getting used to with the multiple pockets and figuring out which are easiest to get to while riding as the first day I had my first aid kit in one of the side pockets that are large enough for the easyboots to fit into, but learned they are easier to get into than the pocket that sits directly behind me so that is where the first aid supplies went on saturday.

I did buy a weaver bottle carrier to make a bit more space in the bags and make a water bottle more accessible while riding, but still threw in a spare 20 oz. bottle as well as 2 sandwiches, a small bag of beef jerkey, 3 apples, a roll and a half of co-flex, more snacks, a multi tool & another pocket knife, gps, gloves, some baler twine, small thing of bug spray, medium sized digital camera and i'm sure i'm forgetting but still had space and the only thing I had in my small pommel bag was a map & horse treats so I would say these bags are of an ample size 

also appears that I could use regular saddle bags in conjunction with the stowaway bags due to how they attach to the saddle, it was also nice having a saddle bag that didn't shift or flop around while riding


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

tim62988 said:


> Got to use my new stowaway bags on friday & saturday (mare rubbed from her girth so we skipped sunday's ride and now on the girth hunt again)
> 
> It will take some getting used to with the multiple pockets and figuring out which are easiest to get to while riding as the first day I had my first aid kit in one of the side pockets that are large enough for the easyboots to fit into, but learned they are easier to get into than the pocket that sits directly behind me so that is where the first aid supplies went on saturday.
> 
> ...


The water bottle situation is why I like the deluxe pommel bags. Anything I want easily accessible can go into there, while the stuff that isn't as important to get to can go in the cantle bags.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ya'll are all fancy :lol:. I've just got a pair of handmade leather medicine bags (one side is full open, the other side is compartmentalized) for when I need a saddle bag. It's nice and streamlined and I can carry more than I ever really need in there.

Let me see if I can find a picture or two of it on my brother's saddle...









This is the best picture I've got of the near side. It's got 3 compartments, 2 of which are just the right size for bottles of Gatorade, the other is slightly smaller.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't want big saddle bags that flop and bang on the horses kidneys, So I use the smaller cantle bags with bottle holders on the edges and usually nylon straps to hold a rain slicker or jacket.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Ya'll are all fancy :lol:. I've just got a pair of handmade leather medicine bags (one side is full open, the other side is compartmentalized) for when I need a saddle bag. It's nice and streamlined and I can carry more than I ever really need in there.
> 
> Let me see if I can find a picture or two of it on my brother's saddle...
> 
> ...


 I have a set that I got for a steal at $8 at a used tack sale here, no compartments though. They honestly look like they are from the civil war or something, lol. They are old style looking and broken in. Not leather though, but lined heavy duck canvas. I LOVE them. As does my DH, who wishes he has bought them for himself. 
Combined with my endurance saddle on my buttermilk buckskin mare, they look awesome. DH swears she looks like she is ready to go into battle for the mounted cavalry. 
I have some leather of the same style, honestly they are annoying, because those do flop, whereas these hug her backside and don't really move much at all. I just make sure they are loaded evenly. Plus the leather ones don't hold as much.
Then I have a decent sized cantle bag as well, which I stow her boots and leadrope in, usually. 
Drink bottles I hate having in bags, so those are biner'ed to the D rings at the pommel front area. 



Painted Horse said:


> I don't want big saddle bags that flop and bang on the horses kidneys, So I use the smaller cantle bags with bottle holders on the edges and usually nylon straps to hold a rain slicker or jacket.


Huh, I never thought about that being a possible issue? Don't we all like a little kidney massage now and again!? 
I do like my cantle bag though... sitting right on top of the medicine bags (thanks smrobs, lol). 
My poor horse, I put a horse-human first aid kit, complete with tourniquet and such in there. I figure the more I over pack, I will never need it, thereby keeping everyone riding with me safe!  I am one of those backwards superstitious people.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Do not keep a cell phone in the saddle bags. Should the horse escape, it won't phone you to let you know where it is. There are phone carriers that strap on to your leg or arm, even a zip pocket in a light jacket tied around your waist if too hot to wear.


My husband was using an iPhone armband for running, and I've found it's great repurposed for trail riding. You can pay anywhere from $5-$35 for one by doing a simple search on Amazon, but as a sort of nervous trailrider, I was worried about having my phone become detached from me should I become detached from my horse


----------



## Dalton Bourne (Jun 23, 2021)

the first thing I noticed is that BV Bicycle Strap-On Bike Saddle Bag is an extremely well made bag. The stitching is sturdy and robust, and it is obvious that whoever made this bag spent a lot of time making sure that it was crafted properly. Another Pro of this bag is that it has 3M reflective tape on the side, now as somebody who uses their bike for commuting, being seen is always something that is of importance to me, especially at night. And my last major take away from this bag is that it has tons of space inside.


----------

